# 6V to 12V - Q about neutral safety switch



## EarlyFord4000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Converting my '64 4000 to 12v, bought kit but they must have run out of colored wire because instructions that came with it don't match wire colors, but most of it makes sense anyway. My problem is when I turn the two post ignition switch to ON the tractor turns over. New safety switch is installed and wire is hooked up. I need to know which of the two small posts on the side of the solenoid does the safety switch go to, the I or 1 post or the S post? One set of instructions mention a second wire at the posts on solenoid that is not used on some tractors? The previous owner had it 6V but put in an automotive style ignition switch. Sorry for this basic post, I have been searching the archives but didn't find my answer. Thanks in advance,
George


----------



## EarlyFord4000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks to a very helpful member, it turned out to be an automotive solenoid that previous owner installed with an automotive style ignitions switch. Back to original (except now it's 12v) with the neutral safety switch functioning.


----------

